# Comformation Critique - my thoroughbred x new forest pony mare.



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

This is chance my 14.2hh 17yr old thoroughbred x new forest pony mare. 

just curious, what are her good points & bad points with her coformation?
shes an ex eventer, she loveesss jumping. but what do you think she would be most suited to? also is there anything i should look out for incase of problems in the future? i.e legs etc. 

Thanks! ^_^

p.s i know shes faaattt. she is on a diet >.< lol

ahhh i cant believe how fluffy shes gotten


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

anyone? please?


----------



## apucke3 (Nov 3, 2011)

It looks like two different horses in those pictures. She has a bit of a sway back and she is a little downhill. She's cute though and her conformation isn't terrible, but I'm no expert :wink:


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

sway back? really? is there anyway i could help that? 

& yeah i know she looks completely different than in the summer lol can really see the two different breeds in her though. shes a thoroughbred in the summer & new forest pony in the winter lol


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

She might be looking sway back because she is overweight, I really like her legs they look well built and strong


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

corr ! deffo agree with the two diff horses look. She has a beautiful head in both pictures though.

her feet look good. Do her hocks turn in a little or is that just the way she's standing in the bottom pic?

to be honest, if you love her and she does what you want - that's the main thing  x x


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

redape49 said:


> She might be looking sway back because she is overweight, I really like her legs they look well built and strong



thats a good point. i'll have to keep an eye on that when she looses weight lol Shes actually over at the knee on her front right leg, kinda hard to see in the pictures though. thankss


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

GeeGee Gem said:


> corr ! deffo agree with the two diff horses look. She has a beautiful head in both pictures though.
> 
> her feet look good. Do her hocks turn in a little or is that just the way she's standing in the bottom pic?
> 
> to be honest, if you love her and she does what you want - that's the main thing  x x


Thank you  i really like her head too. at first i thought it was just how she was stood but after looking at a few other pictures, i think they might turn in a bit yeah. i do love her alot, even if she is a little madam lol


----------

